# Any ideas?



## norman vandyke (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes, this is pallet wood. Only thing I think comes close is wenge or bocote but in a pallet? Color is wrong on the picture. It's darker and more brown/black.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 30, 2019)

grain does look like wenge but as you note the color is wrong, does not look even remotely like any bocote I've ever seen.

Probably lati. http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/lati.htm


----------



## Sprung (Jun 30, 2019)

Pheasant Wood would be my guess.


----------



## phinds (Jun 30, 2019)

Sprung said:


> Pheasant Wood would be my guess.


Ah, Yeah, another great possiblity. http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/pheasantwood, hawaiian.htm

Norm, what country is it from? Do you still have the pallet stamp?


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 30, 2019)

phinds said:


> Ah, Yeah, another great possiblity. http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/pheasantwood, hawaiian.htm
> 
> Norm, what country is it from? Do you still have the pallet stamp?


No pallet stamp. I pulled it off a broken pallet at work at least a year ago. I just finally got around to looking through stuff. I'll get some more and better pictures tonight. From what I see pheasant wood is a in the running. I think the grain is too tight for wenge. I'll try to get a good closeup of a sliced endgrain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 30, 2019)

norman vandyke said:


> I think the grain is too tight for wenge.


Then possibly panga panga, but for both that and wenge you have the color being totally wrong.


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 30, 2019)

Some amazing woods are used for pallets! This one is no exception! Chuck


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 30, 2019)

Best I can do at this moment. Color is true.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 30, 2019)

Definitely pheasant wood! Cool find!


----------



## phinds (Jul 1, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Definitely pheasant wood! Cool find!


I agree. Not only is the end grain consistent with pheasantwood, the color is also good for it. Good call Matt and David.


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 1, 2019)

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Mlyle (Jul 6, 2019)

Are you selling?


----------



## phinds (Jul 6, 2019)

Mlyle said:


> Are you selling?


If he is, he will re-post in the "for sale" section.


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 6, 2019)

Mlyle said:


> Are you selling?


Most assuredly no. Apologies. Large piece is earmarked for a plane build. Smaller pieces are going to be tool handles.


----------



## phinds (Jul 6, 2019)

norman vandyke said:


> Most assuredly no. Apologies.


No need for an apology. This is not the "for sale" forum so while it's perfectly reasonable for Michael to ask if you are selling, that would not be an automatic assumption in this "wood ID" forum.


----------



## Byron Barker (Jul 16, 2019)

Wow, what an unusual find!


----------

